# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Muuta joukkoliikenteestä >  Reittiopas vs. linjakartta ja joukkoliikenteen selkeys/houkuttavuus

## janihyvarinen

En löytänyt sopivaa ketjua tälle (?), joten aloitan uuden.

Reittioppaista tehdään isoa numeroa, mutta koen että ne eivät palvele riittävän hyvin. Lähtötietojen odotetaan olevan liian täydellisiä ja vastaus on liian täsmällisesti juuri tiettyyn ajanhetkeen sidottu. Reittioppaalla on mahdotonta saada yleiskuvaa linjastosta ja vuoroväleistä tai varautua erilaisiin kulkemistarpeisiin, jos ei etukäteen tiedä tasan tarkkaan koska on kulkemassa. Kunnollinen linjakartta olisi hyödyllisempi. Tämä valitus on yleispätevä sekä Helsingin, Tampereen kuin minkä tahansa muun kaupungin reittioppaan suhteen.

Mutta otetaan nyt konkreettinen esimerkki: yritän metsästää tietoa millainen bussitarjonta on Leppävaaran aseman pysäkin ja Karanristin pysäkin välillä. Reittiopas tarjoaa kerrallaan maksimissaan viisi vaihtoehtoa (linjat 26, 3, 20, 35 ja 28K), mutta hämärän peittoon jää ovatko nämä kaikki linjat, joilla tuon välin voi matkustaa, vai jääkö jotain vielä näyttämättä. Samoin tämän perusteella en tiedä kuinka tiheästi ko. bussit kulkevat ja onko bussivaihtoehto ylipäätään parempi kuin ajaa junalla Leppävaara-Kera ja kävellä Keran asemalta huomattavan pitkä matka. Tällainen tekee joukkoliikenteen käyttämisestä tuskaa vaikka luulisi että tällaisen tiedon saatavuus olisi aivan perusasia.  :Icon Frown:

----------


## Elmo Allen

HSL:hän julkaisee kyllä Espoon linjakarttaa, josta selviää ainakin kaikki linjat tuolla välillä. Tosin ei netissä. Tästä on laitettu HSL:lle palautettakin.

Netissä taas voi myös käyttää Linjaopasta. Leppävaara on toisena määränpäänä helppo, koska kaikki Espoon sisäiset linjat menevät sinne. Katsoo vain kaikki Karaportin pysäkiltä menevät linjat. Niiden määränpäänä mainitaan Leppävaara ihan listauksessa. Seutulinjojen reitit voi Linjaoppaalla helposti tarkistaa. Tässä tapauksessa tiedän muutenkin, että molemmat kulkevat Leppävaaraan.

Mutta nyt haluaisin tietää, että miten sinun mielestäsi asian voisi edes ratkaista. Tuo ei ole ongelmana mistään triviaalista päästä, jos otetaan huomioon että sama informaatio pitäisi tarjota mille tahansa yhteysvälille seudulla. Linjakarttaan voi toki väri-informaatiolla erotella, mitkä linjat ovat runkolinjoja, mitkä kokopäiväisiä ja mitkä ruuhkalinjoja. Tosin se vaatisi, että ne myös sellaisina tarjottaisiin. Monesta linjasta on vaikea sanoa, onko se ruuhkalinja vai ei.

Itse etsisin tuollaisen tiedon ihan Reittioppaalla vain kokeilemalla ja katsomalla, mitä vaihtoehtoja se useimmiten antaa. Sitten menisin katsomaan ihan aikatauluja. Tai sitten alkaisin vain Reittioppaan perusteella matkustaa väliä, ja muutaman kerran jälkeen tietäisin jo aika hyvin, mitkä vaihtoehdot toimivat parhaiten yleensä.

Reittiopas toki näyttää kerralla vain viisi vaihtoehtoa, mutta klikkailemalla aikaa eteenpäin voi helposti katsoa lisää vaihtoehtoja. Ne viisi vaihtoehtoahan eivät myöskään ole saman lähtöajan eri reittiehdotuksia, vaan vain ensimmäinen yhteys, sen jälkeen seuraavaksi lähtevä yhteys ja niin edelleen.

----------


## Rovasti

> Leppävaara on toisena määränpäänä helppo, koska kaikki Espoon sisäiset linjat menevät sinne.


Kuten 2,4,10,11,12,13,14,15,16,18,19,31,42,43,46,65,70,7  1,81,82,85,86,87 ja 88?

----------


## aki

> Kuten 2,4,10,11,12,13,14,15,16,18,19,31,42,43,46,65,70,7  1,81,82,85,86,87 ja 88?


Jos olisit lainannut Elmon viestiä laajemmin, niin olisit varmasti itsekin päätellyt että kaikilla Leppävaaraan kulkevilla sisäisillä linjoilla tarkoitettiin Karanportin ja Leppävaaran välisiä yhteyksiä, EI kaikkia Espoon sisäisiä linjoja!

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Jos olisit lainannut Elmon viestiä laajemmin, niin olisit varmasti itsekin päätellyt että kaikilla Leppävaaraan kulkevilla sisäisillä linjoilla tarkoitettiin Karanportin ja Leppävaaran välisiä yhteyksiä, EI kaikkia Espoon sisäisiä linjoja!


Näin tarkoitin. Mutta kirjoitin tosin tuon pysäkin nimen jo väärin, Karanristi on se mistä puhuttiin. Tosin se on juurikin Karaportin kohdalla. Tarkoitin lähinnä siis sitä, että Karanristin kautta kulkevien kaikkien sisäisten linjojen terminaali on Leppävaara, eli se selviää jo suoraan linjan reittikuvauksesta. Eikä tarvitse selvitellä, meneekö jokin Turuntietä paikkaan X kulkeva linja varmasti Leppävaaran kautta. Muistaakseni Turuntietä ei tule edes yhtään heiluria, vaan Leppävaara todella on päätepysäkki.

----------


## janihyvarinen

Kiitoksia kommenteista tähän asti. On selvinnyt, että jos matkustan Leppävaarasta Karanristin suuntaan, ideaalisti minun kannattaa katsoa mitkä linjat kulkevat Karanristin kautta ja etsiä näitä Leppävaarasta -- pikemmin kuin päinvastoin. Ja vuorotarjonta pitäisi selvittää reittioppaasta tai kaikkien ko. linjojen aikataulut läpi kahlaamalla. Mutta jo tämä johtopäätelmä vaatii valtavasti paikallistuntemusta, jota minulla muualta tulevana ei mitenkään voi olla. Samalla keskustelu havainnollistaa hyvin valitteluni aihetta: tällä hetkellä on lähes yli-inhimillinen urakka selvittää itselleen tällaisia asioita ilman erittäin laajaa pohjatietämystä. Ei ihme jos joukkoliikenteen käyttö on vaikeaa ja ei-houkuttavaa vierailijoille, autoilijoille jne.

Jotain parempaa pitäisi olla, jos halutaan houkutella myös uusia matkustajia. Linjojen selkeyttäminen, runkolinjojen eriyttäminen muista ja selkeä linjakartta, jonka perusteella voisi tehdä päätelmiä vuorotarjonnasta, tekisivät ihmeitä. Suomeksi sanottuna näillä keinoilla saataisiin jotain raideliikennemäistä selkeyttä bussiliikenteeseen -- ja lisää matkustajia kyytiin.

----------


## petteri

Hanki iPhone ja siihen reittigps sovellus, se avaa täysin eri lailla joukkoliikenteen aikataulut. Ei menneessä, ei tulevassa, vaan juuri nyt. Sieltä missä olet sinne minne olet menossa.

----------


## Dakkus

> Näin tarkoitin. Mutta kirjoitin tosin tuon pysäkin nimen jo väärin, Karanristi on se mistä puhuttiin. Tosin se on juurikin Karaportin kohdalla. Tarkoitin lähinnä siis sitä, että Karanristin kautta kulkevien kaikkien sisäisten linjojen terminaali on Leppävaara, eli se selviää jo suoraan linjan reittikuvauksesta. Eikä tarvitse selvitellä, meneekö jokin Turuntietä paikkaan X kulkeva linja varmasti Leppävaaran kautta. Muistaakseni Turuntietä ei tule edes yhtään heiluria, vaan Leppävaara todella on päätepysäkki.


270 on Leppävaaran kannalta heiluri. Niin myöskin 248 ja 247. Ja sitten on 206A, joka kulkee Karanristin, mutta ei Leppävaaran terminaalin kautta.
Näkisin muuten, että 206:nkin kannattaisi ehkä kulkea sieltä terminaalin kautta. Ihan selkeyden vuoksi.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Hanki iPhone ja siihen reittigps sovellus, se avaa täysin eri lailla joukkoliikenteen aikataulut. Ei menneessä, ei tulevassa, vaan juuri nyt. Sieltä missä olet sinne minne olet menossa.


En minä halua tietää tilannetta "juuri nyt" vaan mikä se on yleisesti, jotta pystyn suunnittelemaan tulevia kulkemisia ja niihin liittyviä perusratkaisuja periaatetasolla. (Enkä hanki iPhonea nyt enkä tulevaisuudessa. Minulla on jo iPad ja Nokia Lumia 610.)

Case kuuluu siis siten, että jos hypoteettisesti onnistun ensin hankkiutumaan tarkemmin määrittelemättömällä tavalla Leppävaaraan niin mikä on yleispätevästi kätevin (nopein, huomioiden vuoroväli -- sekä riittävän selkeä ja luotettava ollakseen käyttökelponen) tapa jatkaa noin Karanristin pysäkin tienoille. Vaihtoehtoina juna Leppävaara-Kera + kävely tai suora bussiyhteys. Lisäoletuksena vielä se, että taksi ei ole pitkällä aikavälillä realistinen vaihtoehto taloudellisen kestämättömyyden vuoksi (maksu omasta kukkarosta).

Tämä ei vaikuta olevan kauhean helppo kysymys vastata tämän keskustelun perusteella.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> 270 on Leppävaaran kannalta heiluri. Niin myöskin 248 ja 247.


Heilureista puhuessani viittasin vain Espoon sisäisiin linjoihin.




> Ja sitten on 206A, joka kulkee Karanristin, mutta ei Leppävaaran terminaalin kautta.


Näköjään. Se vain ei käytä Karanristi-nimistä pysäkkiä Turuntiellä. Sinänsä sillä ei tässä keskustelussa ole väliä, koska sitä ei voi erehdyksessä käyttää eikä se myöskään ole yhteys jota kannattaisi tarkoituksella käyttää.




> Case kuuluu siis siten, että jos hypoteettisesti onnistun ensin hankkiutumaan tarkemmin määrittelemättömällä tavalla Leppävaaraan niin mikä on yleispätevästi kätevin (nopein, huomioiden vuoroväli -- sekä riittävän selkeä ja luotettava ollakseen käyttökelponen) tapa jatkaa noin Karanristin pysäkin tienoille.


Minun ehdotukseni on käyttää Reittiopasta Leppävaarasta sinne tullessa. Niin matkustan itsekin tällä hetkellä aika usein Tikkurilasta eteenpäin. Keraan meneminen ehdottomasti ei kannata, sen voi päätellä siitä, että Leppävaarasta menee kyllä niitä liityntälinjoja Turuntietä runsaasti. Sen voi päätellä siitä painetusta linjakartasta tai katsomalla Karanristin pysäkin aikatauluja.

En edelleenkään näe, miten tuota erityisen paljon voisi helpottaa ilman runkolinjaa. Liityntäterminaalista nyt yleensäkin lähtee todella paljon eri linjoja isolle alueelle. Ja runkolinjoistahan jo sanoin, että niitä on tulossa, myös Turuntielle. Leppävaaran linjojen aikatauluja katsomalla voi todeta, että tällä hetkellä olisi hyvin hankala niitä miksikään selkeäksi kokonaisuudeksi koota. Ne palvelevat niin isoa ja harvaan asuttua aluetta, ja vuorovälit ovat harvoja.

----------


## Dakkus

> Heilureista puhuessani viittasin vain Espoon sisäisiin linjoihin.


Mielenkiintoista. Miksi? Eikös Espoo ole kuulunut seututariffin piiriin jo jostain 80-luvun syövereistä?

----------


## petteri

> En minä halua tietää tilannetta "juuri nyt" vaan mikä se on yleisesti, jotta pystyn suunnittelemaan tulevia kulkemisia ja niihin liittyviä perusratkaisuja periaatetasolla. (Enkä hanki iPhonea nyt enkä tulevaisuudessa. Minulla on jo iPad ja Nokia Lumia 610.)
> 
> Case kuuluu siis siten, että jos hypoteettisesti onnistun ensin hankkiutumaan tarkemmin määrittelemättömällä tavalla Leppävaaraan niin mikä on yleispätevästi kätevin (nopein, huomioiden vuoroväli -- sekä riittävän selkeä ja luotettava ollakseen käyttökelponen) tapa jatkaa noin Karanristin pysäkin tienoille. Vaihtoehtoina juna Leppävaara-Kera + kävely tai suora bussiyhteys. Lisäoletuksena vielä se, että taksi ei ole pitkällä aikavälillä realistinen vaihtoehto taloudellisen kestämättömyyden vuoksi (maksu omasta kukkarosta).


Miksi reitin pitäisi olla aina sama? Reittioppaan käyttäminen sillä hetkellä kun tarvitsee aikatauluja on tuohon hyvä ratkaisu, jos tietää, että yhteyksiä kuitenkin on. Siitä tulee vaihtoehtoja, joista voi sitten valita mieleisensä.

Webmallinen reittiopas on aika hidas ja kankea käyttää , vaikka mainittuun iPhonen reittigps- sovellukseen verrattuna. Jos matkan pää on pikavalintana, tulee aikataulut alle 30 sekunnin ja vielä juuri siitä pisteestä (käyttää gps:ää) ja ajanhetkestä jossa on. Lisäksi tuo sovellus yhdistyy saumatta navigointiin, joten oikeat pysäkit löytyvät yleensä ilman hakemista ja vieraassa ympäristössä pimeässäkin voi kulkea ilman sähläystä ja eksymisen vaaraa. Kun on menossa vieraaseen paikkaan pimeässä on ihan mukava katsella vaan puhelimen ruudulta missä mennään ja joko tullaan oikealle pysäkille ja pysäkiltä sitten vielä navigaattori ohjaa oikeaan osoitteeseen.

Monenlaiset reitit ovat siis usein käyttökelpoisia, vaikkei niitä etukäteen tuntisi, osa ei toki ole yhtä mukavia, vaikka olisivat nopeita.

Onkohan reittigps:ää vastaavaa sovellusta Windows phoneen (tai Androidiin)?

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Miksi reitin pitäisi olla aina sama? Reittioppaan käyttäminen sillä hetkellä kun tarvitsee aikatauluja on tuohon hyvä ratkaisu, jos tietää, että yhteyksiä kuitenkin on. Siitä tulee vaihtoehtoja, joista voi sitten valita mieleisensä.


No, onpas tämä nyt vaikea vääntää rautalangasta: se onko yhteyksiä tarjolla ja miten hyvin voi vaikuttaa koko matkaketjun valintaan eli kannattaako minun ylipäätään lähteä suunnittelemaan vaihtoehtoa, jossa Leppävaara on mukana yhtenä solmukohtana. Samoin se voi vaikuttaa siihen kuinka usein kulkeminen on realistista. Hypoteettisesti se voisi vaikuttaa jopa sellaisiin päätöksiin kuin ostaako auto tai ottaako tietty työpaikka vastaan. Omalla kohdallani ehkä asiaa ei voi luonnehtia näin dramaattisesti, mutta samoilla jäljillä tässä ollaan. Kun ratkaisut on tehty, niiden kanssa on sitten käytännössä elettävä jonkin aikaa. Siksi tieto voi potentiaalisesti olla hyvin tärkeä, ja jos sitä ei ole helposti saatavilla, voi käydä niin että asioita itsekseen pohdiskeleva henkilö tekee vääriä valintoja puutteellisen joukkoliikenneinformaation vuoksi.

Kyse ei siis ole siitä että jokin näkymätön käsi pakottaa minut Leppävaaraan bussipysäkkille selviytymään jollakin keinolla eteenpäin vaan pikemminkin siitä onko tuonne kannattavaa edes pyrkiä tavoitetta ajatellen.

----------


## aki

Erittäin hyvät joukkoliikennehteydet tuonne Karamalmin alueelle on Leppävaarasta, bussilinjoja kulkee paljon ja niitä menee todella usein, tässä nyt muutamia reittioppaasta poimittuja esimerkkejä:

Leppävaara-Karanristi

7.01 / e27
7.08 / e29T
7.10 / e26
7.12 / e35
7.18 / e28K...

11.04 / e28KB
11.07 / e51
11.09 / e26
11.12 / e35
11.18 / 270

Reittioppaan käyttäminen ei mun mielestä ole mitenkään vaikeata jos tietää osoitteen mihin on menossa, olen itse käyttänyt vastaavaa Tampereen Repa-reittiopasta, joka on melko samanlainen kuin tämä HSL:n opas. hyvin löysin sopivat yhteydet Hervannasta Rautatieasemalle.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Erittäin hyvät joukkoliikennehteydet tuonne Karamalmin alueelle on Leppävaarasta, bussilinjoja kulkee paljon ja niitä menee todella usein, tässä nyt muutamia reittioppaasta poimittuja esimerkkejä:


OK, kiitoksia. Tämä on se vastaus jota etsin ja jota ulkopuolisen on vaikea helposti hahmottaa infopöheikön seasta. Sitten tietysti pitäisi vielä opetella linjanumerolitania ulkoa ja katsoa mistä laitureista lähtevät. Mutta tuo on operatiivinen hankaluus ja sitkeydellä ratkeaa (ideaalisesti pitäisi ratketa ilman sitkeyttä...).  :Smile:

----------


## Nak

Helppoa kun tekee samoin kun ne kaikki pukuihin pukeutuneet intialaiset lenkkareissaan "do you go do karaporddi?"  :Laughing: 
Takaisin pääsee vielä helpommin kun seisoo vain karanristin pysäkillä  :Wink:

----------


## Max

Varsovan reittioppaassa on tässä ketjussa kaivatun kaltainen toiminto, jolla voi luoda minkä tahansa kahden pysäkin välisen aikataulun koko päiväksi. Linkki menee suoraan tuohon toimintoon, voitte kokeilla  :Wink:  (Kenttään "z" tulee alkupysäkki, kenttään "do" määränpää ja napista "generuj" syntyy aikataulu, jonka voi hakea näyttöön ilmaantuvasta linkistä.)

----------


## petteri

Tuossa reittioppaassa olisi kyllä hyvä olla jonkinlainen reittivoimakkuustoiminto, joka erottaisi voimakkaammat reitit vähemmän voimakkaista. Sen pitäisi toimia myös aluekohtaisesti eli etäisyydellä tietystä pisteestä(esim 400 m kävelymatka), ei vain pysäkkikohtaisesti. Nykyinen reittioppaan pysäkkiaikataulua tukee hyvin vain pysäkkejä, mutta se kannattaisi muuttaa tukemaan paremmin myös koordinaatteja ja niiden ympäriltä lähteviä yhteyksiä. 

Itse asiassa iPhonen reittigps nimenomaan avaa yhteysryppäitä, jotka lähtevät eri pysäkeiltä ihan eri tavalla kuin reittiopas. Osittain toki on kyse käytön helppoudestakin.

Saisiko webin reittioppaan jotenkin tukemaan gps:ää ja reaaliaikaista navigointia?

----------


## tlajunen

> Onkohan reittigps:ää vastaavaa sovellusta Windows phoneen (tai Androidiin)?


Androidilla olen käyttänyt "Andropas"-nimistä ohjelmaa, joka on ollut varsin toimiva. Muitakin softia varmasti on.

----------


## mv

Jos tuohon HSL:n Matka-aikakarttasovellukseen saisi vielä jotenkin tarkemmat tiedot siitä, mitkä linjat sitten miltäkin värikoodatulta alueelta valittuun kohteeseen vievät niin voitaisiin ehkä olla jo niillä nurkilla, mitä tässä käsittääkseni haetaan.

Tässä mallitulos Karanristiin klo 9.00 tänään:

----------


## marX

Tämäpä oli mielenkiintoinen säie ja janihyvärisen ongelma-asettelu oli mielestäni hyvä - olen itsekin pohtinut tämmöistä monesti.

Väitän itse olevani monen teknisen laitteen ja palvelun early adopter, mutta joukkoliikenteen suhteen en ole vielä perinteisen linjakartan ja aikataulujen voittajaa löytänyt. Tässäkin säikeessä on ansiokkaasti tarjottu jos jonkinlaista vaihtoehtoa, mutta ne tarjoavat vain reaktiivista informaatiota tai parhaimmillaankin yksittäisen ajanhetken tarjontaa. Tuo matka-aikakarttasovellus on kyllä mainio, mutta sekin vaatii täsmällisten alku- ja loppupisteiden tietämistä ilman mahdollisuutta laajemman yleiskuvan saamiseen.

Ja miksi sitten tuollaista yleiskuvaa tarvitaan? Luulisin, että tarvitsijat ovat lähinnä itseni kaltaisia kohtalaisen joukkoliikenneaktiivisia ihmisiä, jotka kokevat pystyvänsä tekemään itselleen parhaiten sopivia valintoja paremmin kuin mikään tekninen algoritmi.  :Tongue: 

Hyvin ajankohtainen esimerkki on kotikulmilta Kampista. En todellakaan halua mennä 9:n ratikkaan sellaiseen aikaan, kun Tallinnan-laiva on saapunut Länsisatamaan. Milläs laitat tuollaisen kriteerin reittioppaaseen? Tai vastaavasti mikäs näistä palveluista osaa ottaa huomioon, että 65A/66A on aikatauluiltaan Lauttasaaren suuntaan äärimmäisen epäluotettava. Tarkemmin ajatellen kumpikaan näistä esimerkeistä ei nyt oikein liittynyt linjakarttoihin vaan yleisemmin liikennejärjestelmän tietämyksen vaikutuksesta omiin valintoihin...

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mielenkiintoista. Miksi? Eikös Espoo ole kuulunut seututariffin piiriin jo jostain 80-luvun syövereistä?


Koska tuossa osassa tekstiäni käsittelin vain Espoon sisäisiä linjoja, koska yhdenkään seutulinjan määränpäänä tuolla pysäkillä ei lue Leppävaara, ja halusin tuon osan tekstissäni rajata vain niihin linjoihin. Siis kun puhuttiin tuosta pysäkistä, olin seutulinjat jo käsitellyt, ja jäljelle jäi vain Espoon sisäisiä linjoja. Kaikki selviää kyllä kontekstista.

Siis: ne linjat, joiden määränpäänä lukee Leppävaara, taitavat todella myös jäädä Leppävaaraan. Mutta Leppävaaran terminaaliin menee myös Espoon sisäisiä linjoja, jotka ovat heilureita sen läpi, ja niidenkin määränpäänä lukee mielestäni Leppävaara sinne terminaalille asti. Nämä kaikki ovat Espoon sisäisiä linjoja, mutta yksikään niistä ei kulje Karanristille mielestäni.

----------


## kuukanko

> Tämä ei vaikuta olevan kauhean helppo kysymys vastata tämän keskustelun perusteella.


Yksi helppo vastaus on katsoa reittioppaasta, kuinka paljon aikaa sen ehdottamien yhteyksien välissä on. Jos se ehdottaa uusia yhteyksiä muutaman minuutin välein, voi siitä vetää johtopäätöksen, että yhteyksiä todella on paljon.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Yksi helppo vastaus on katsoa reittioppaasta, kuinka paljon aikaa sen ehdottamien yhteyksien välissä on. Jos se ehdottaa uusia yhteyksiä muutaman minuutin välein, voi siitä vetää johtopäätöksen, että yhteyksiä todella on paljon.


Kokeilin tänään yhteyden käytännössä suunnassa Karanristi --> Leppävaara. Hädin tuskin ehdin kännykällä napata kuvan pysäkkitolpasta (linjapäreineen) kun bussi jo tuli. Matka oli nopeampi kuin olin edes otaksunut. Lienee siis selvää että palvelu päihittää junan, oikeastaan jopa Helsinkiin junalla jatkaessa kun vaihto A-junaan on laiturin yli ja niitä kulkee tiheästi.

Se jäi nopean vaihdon yhteydessä vielä selvittämättä miten ihmeessä löytäisin Leppävaarassa oikean linjan pysäkin oikeaan aikaan matkalla toiseen suuntaan.

Meillä taitaa tässä olla case, jossa joukkoliikenteessä on piilevää laatua, jota ei onnistuta helposti viestimään matkustajille, joilla ei ole laajoja pohjatietoja alueen joukkoliikenteestä.

Nappasin tänään mukaan paperisen linjakartan ja aikataulukirjan. Täytynee tutkia niitä vielä ajatuksella josko jotain valkenisi.

----------


## petteri

> Se jäi nopean vaihdon yhteydessä vielä selvittämättä miten ihmeessä löytäisin Leppävaarassa oikean linjan pysäkin oikeaan aikaan matkalla toiseen suuntaan.


Minulla on joskus sama ongelma Elielinaukiolla kun tulen M-junasta ja haluaisin Töölön suuntaan. Mistään ei ota salamannopeasti selvää, mikä bussi lähtee juuri nyt. Tulee sitten käveltyä ratikalle.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Se jäi nopean vaihdon yhteydessä vielä selvittämättä miten ihmeessä löytäisin Leppävaarassa oikean linjan pysäkin oikeaan aikaan matkalla toiseen suuntaan.



Myös tähän suuntaan vaihto junasta bussiin toimii hyvin, lähes kaikki Leppävaaran pysäkit kun ovat raiteen 4 vieressä peräkkäin ja loputkin todella lyhyen kävelymatkan päässä Sellon edustalla. Kaikki lähdössä olevat bussit näkee yhdellä silmäyksellä.

----------


## Sami Koskinen

Itse mietin aiemmin, että Reittiopas voisi reittiehdotusten yhteydessä kertoa kaikki linjat, jotka menevät suoraa reittiä reitin sisältämien pysäkkiryppäiden välillä. Usein palvelu on, syystäkin, hajautunut usealla linjatunnukselle, ja Reittiopas näyttää näistä vain yhden. Esimerkiksi reittiehdotus Malmilta Rastilaan saattaa sisältää linjalla h54 tehtävän matkan, ja matkustaja saattaa ehtiä kävellä pysäkille sen verran ajoissa, että ruuhka-aikaan pysäkiltä menisi aiemmin Itäkeskukseen metrolle linjan 520 auto täsmälleen samaa reittiä. Matkustaja kuitenkin antaa kolminumeroisen mennä, odottaa kiltisti h54:ää ja on Rastilassa 8 minuuttia myöhemmin, koska olisi h54:llä ehtinyt edelliseen metrojunaan.

Reittiopas voisi siis mielestäni hyvinkin kertoa, että Ala-Malmi -pysäkin ja Itäkeskuksen termiaalin välillä kulkevat h54, 519, 519A ja 520. Tieto ei saisi nousta pääasiaksi reittiehdotuksessa, mutta sisältäähän ehdotus nytkin muun muassa pysäkkinumeroita.

Vuorovälien ilmoittamisessa on ongelma, sillä nehän eivät pysy vakiona päivän aikana. Pitäisikö ilmoittaa maksimivuoroväli? Vuoroväliä tuskin kannattaa ainoastaan selkeyden vuoksi (tietenkään) tihentää, sillä kysyntä tunnetusti on ruuhkapainoitteista. Selkeyttäminen muutenkin on mielestäni vähäarvoisempi tavoite kuin muuten hyvä palvelu. Mikäli tavoitteet ovat ristiriidassa, pitäisi mielestäni tuottaa liikennettä vakiokäyttäjiä eikä linjakarttaa tutkailevia turisteja varten. Esimerkiksi teollisuuslaitosten palveleminen runkolinjoilla olisi selkeää kartalla, mutta hyvin tehotonta - monista laitoksista matkoja tulee paljon täsmälleen kolmen tasatunnin ympäristössä, muuten ei lainkaan.

Samoin on vaikeaa palvella koko Pohjois-Espoo yhdellä runkolinjalla. Nykyiset Turuntien yhteydet kuitenkin tekevät sen. Tarjonnan yhteneväisyyttä voitaisiin yhdistää vaikkapa yhteisellä linjanumeron alkuosalla, sikäli kun niitä kolminumeroisilla linjanumeroilla riittää. Voisivatko esimerkiksi kaikki Leppävaarasta länteen Turuntietä kulkevat linjat olla numeroilla 260...270? Toisaalta jos nykyisiä sisäisiä linjoja numeroitaisiin satasarjoihin, voisi merkityksen antaminen olla ristiriidassa erään nykyisen hyvän periaatteen kanssa - kolminumeroisilla 3-, 4-, 6-, 7- ja 8-linjoillahan on pääosin omassa joukossaan yhtenäinen reitti Helsingin keskustasta ulos.

----------


## petteri

Olisi hyvä jos reittiopas käyttäisi koko ajan reaaliaikaista tietoa kulkuneuvojen ja matkustajan sijainnista ja päivittäisi reittiehdotusta koko ajan. Ja sitten huomauttaisi kun reittiä kannattaa muuttaa.

Vaikka jos pysäkille tulisikin toinen bussi ennen reittioppaan alkuperäistä ehdotusta, puhelin piippaisi ja kehottaisi hyppäämään kyytiin.

----------


## sub

> Mikäli tavoitteet ovat ristiriidassa, pitäisi mielestäni tuottaa liikennettä vakiokäyttäjiä eikä linjakarttaa tutkailevia turisteja varten.


Toisaalta turisti muuttuu vakiokäyttäjäksi siinä vaiheessa kun ei enään tarvitse reittiopasta. Selkeys on myös etu, vaikka siinä mahdollisesti erilaisia variaatioita menetetäänkin. Muutaman minuutin aikatappio on pieni hinta siitä, että turisti saa selvät ohjeet ja vakiokäyttäjä oppii nopeasti sen että muitakin vaihtoehtoja on vaikka reittiopas ei niitä suoraan näyttäisikään.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Toisaalta turisti muuttuu vakiokäyttäjäksi siinä vaiheessa kun ei enään tarvitse reittiopasta. Selkeys on myös etu, vaikka siinä mahdollisesti erilaisia variaatioita menetetäänkin. Muutaman minuutin aikatappio on pieni hinta siitä, että turisti saa selvät ohjeet ja vakiokäyttäjä oppii nopeasti sen että muitakin vaihtoehtoja on vaikka reittiopas ei niitä suoraan näyttäisikään.


Juuri näin minäkin sen näen. Tiedottamisen (laajasti ajateltuna) pitää olla selkeää juuri houkutellakseen uusia asiakkaita. Vanhat asiakkaat pysyvät kyllä, koska selkeys ei ole heiltä pois vaan saattaa satunnaisesti hyödyttää heitäkin. Jos uusia asiakkaita ei yritetä houkuttaa, vanha asiakaskuntakin rapautuu ajanoloon, koska jokainen asiakas on joskus ollut uusi, ja tarpeiden muuttuessa on jälleen uusi asiakas kun yrittää selvittää uuden tilanteen mukaista palvelutarjontaa.

Ajatukset suunnan osoittamisesta linjanumerolla ovat yksi mahdollisuus. Sen kanssa tai sen vaihtoehtona voisi ajatella että samaa väylää käyttävät bussit lähtisivät aina samasta pysäkkilaiturista. Ja tarvitseeko niiden siinä välttämättä seisoa koko odottamassa ajan kunhan lähtiessään ajavat sen kautta? Näin osaisi ainakin oikean suunnan bussiin ja luontevasti myös ensimmäiseen sellaiseen.

----------


## aki

> Minulla on joskus sama ongelma Elielinaukiolla kun tulen M-junasta ja haluaisin Töölön suuntaan. Mistään ei ota salamannopeasti selvää, mikä bussi lähtee juuri nyt. Tulee sitten käveltyä ratikalle.


Eikös siinä Elielillä ole kaksi isoa näyttötaulua josta näkee kaikki seuraavaksi lähtevät bussilinjat lähtölaitureineen? Muistini  mukaan taulut sijaitsevat laiturialueiden päädyissä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 9:55 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 9:50 ----------




> Olisi hyvä jos reittiopas käyttäisi koko ajan reaaliaikaista tietoa kulkuneuvojen ja matkustajan sijainnista ja päivittäisi reittiehdotusta koko ajan. Ja sitten huomauttaisi kun reittiä kannattaa muuttaa.


Olisi varmasti hyvä, mutta kun Vantaan ja Espoon bussilinjoilla ei juurikaan ole reaaliaikaista seurantajärjestelmää! Eikös HELMI-järjestelmä ole käytössä lähinnä Helsingin puolella? Poikkeuksena taitaa olla vain Vantaan sisäinen linja 61 ja jotkin poikittaiset seutulinjat.

----------


## petteri

> Eikös siinä Elielillä ole kaksi isoa näyttötaulua josta näkee kaikki seuraavaksi lähtevät bussilinjat lähtölaitureineen? Muistini  mukaan taulut sijaitsevat laiturialueiden päädyissä.


En ole noita koskaan huomannut. Ovat varmaan sitten tosi pieniä ja huomaamattomia, kuten Rautatientorillakin. Kunnon näyttötaulu on sen kokoinen kuin vaikka Tikkurilan tai Martinlaakson asemilla, jossa lähteviä linjoja ei tarvitse tihrustaa, vaan ne näkee sadan metrin päästäkin.

----------


## ultrix

Reittiopas vs. linjakartta on vähän samanlainen asetelma kuin autoilussa navigaattori vs. tiekartta. Navigaattori/reittiopas näyttää juuri nyt asetetulle yhteysvälille optimaalisimman reitin paikasta A paikkaan B, kun taas kartasta näkee, mitä reittejä ylipäätään on olemassa ja kokonaiskuvan hahmottaminen helpottuu. Jollekin reittioppaan tai navigaattorin myötä tie/linjakartta on käynyt varmasti tarpeettomaksi, mutta ylipäätään tarve tie- ja linjakartoille ei ole mihinkään katoamassa.

Linjakartassa erityinen etu on silloin, kun haluaa vertailla saman linjan eri variaatioita, mikä korostuu Espoossa ja Tampereen naapurikunnissa käytössä olevien reittivariaatioiden paljoudessa. Tähän ei reittiopas pysty yhtä sulavasti.

----------


## tlajunen

> En ole noita koskaan huomannut. Ovat varmaan sitten tosi pieniä ja huomaamattomia, kuten Rautatientorillakin. Kunnon näyttötaulu on sen kokoinen kuin vaikka Tikkurilan tai Martinlaakson asemilla, jossa lähteviä linjoja ei tarvitse tihrustaa, vaan ne näkee sadan metrin päästäkin.


Ovat ne aivan riittävän isoja, etenkin kun osuvat hyvin pitkälti matkan varrelle kun on kävelemässä sinne varayhteydelle (Lasipalatsin raitiotiepysäkille). Busseja menee joka tapauksessa niin tiheästi, että turhaan sinne laiturialueelle ei tule mentyä.

Elielinaukiolta (15A:n lopetettua) aivan jokainen linja menee Töölöön. 69 kääntyy Nordenskiöldinkadulle oikealle, muut jatkavat vähintään Töölöntullille.

----------


## petteri

> Ovat ne aivan riittävän isoja, etenkin kun osuvat hyvin pitkälti matkan varrelle kun on kävelemässä sinne varayhteydelle (Lasipalatsin raitiotiepysäkille). Busseja menee joka tapauksessa niin tiheästi, että turhaan sinne laiturialueelle ei tule mentyä.


Nuo on ehkä riittävän isoja vakiokäyttäjälle, mutta Töölön suunnan yhteyksien satunnaiskäyttäjä kuten minä ei ole niitä huomannutkaan. Tikkurilan tai Martinlaakson kokoisia aikataulutauluja ei taas kukaan voi olla huomaamatta.

----------


## tlajunen

> Nuo on ehkä riittävän isoja vakiokäyttäjälle, mutta Töölön suunnan yhteyksien satunnaiskäyttäjä kuten minä ei ole niitä huomannutkaan.


Suoraan sanoen, jos tauluja ei laiturialueelle kävellessä näe (sähköinen taulu on kuvan tasan keskellä, seinäkkeen toisella puolella vastaava, sekä laiturialueen toisessa päässä vastaavasti vielä kaksi näyttöä), niin saa kyllä syyttää itseään. Vaikka itse olen vakiokäyttäjä, niin kyllä olen havainnut satunnaisten haahuilijoiden löytävän taulun luokse varsin vaivattomasti.

----------


## zige94

> Suoraan sanoen, jos tauluja ei laiturialueelle kävellessä näe (sähköinen taulu on kuvan tasan keskellä, seinäkkeen toisella puolella vastaava, sekä laiturialueen toisessa päässä vastaavasti vielä kaksi näyttöä), niin saa kyllä syyttää itseään. Vaikka itse olen vakiokäyttäjä, niin kyllä olen havainnut satunnaisten haahuilijoiden löytävän taulun luokse varsin vaivattomasti.


Ja miettikääs että tämä on parempi kuin Rautatientorilla, jossa näytöt löytyvät ainoastaan yhdesta kohdasta muiden infojen keskeltä, ja niin että Helsingin sisäiset on toisella puolella ja toisella on seutulinjat, kun taas Elielillä kaikissa näytöissä on molemmat sekaisin.

Itseänikin ihmetyttää, miten voi olla huomaamatta noita Elielin näyttöjä, kun 4sellaista siellä on, terminaalin molemmissa päissä..

----------


## petteri

> Suoraan sanoen, jos tauluja ei laiturialueelle kävellessä näe (sähköinen taulu on kuvan tasan keskellä, seinäkkeen toisella puolella vastaava, sekä laiturialueen toisessa päässä vastaavasti vielä kaksi näyttöä), niin saa kyllä syyttää itseään. Vaikka itse olen vakiokäyttäjä, niin kyllä olen havainnut satunnaisten haahuilijoiden löytävän taulun luokse varsin vaivattomasti.


Surkean pieni ja huomaamatonhan tuo on. En nyt löydä kuvaa Tikkurilan tai Martinlaakson näytöistä, mutta minusta niistä näkisi jo kuvan etäisyydeltä bussien aikataulut ja lähtölaituritkin. Nythän kerrot vaan, että "tuolla keskellä se näyttö on". Kunnon aikataulunäyttöä pystyy vaivatta lukemaan kävellessä ja aika kaukaakin.

Tässä kuva Tallinnan pääbussiterminaalin yhdestä näytöstä: http://www.data-display.com/file/ima...e-displays.jpg

Vaikka olisiko Tikkurilassa ja Martinlaaksossa vielä isommatkin näytöt? Niitä kuitenkin katsotaan ulkona ja siis kauempaa.

----------


## Dakkus

> Surkean pieni ja huomaamatonhan tuo on. En nyt löydä kuvaa Tikkurilan tai Martinlaakson näytöistä, mutta minusta niistä näkisi jo kuvan etäisyydeltä bussien aikataulut ja lähtölaituritkin. Nythän kerrot vaan, että "tuolla keskellä se näyttö on". Kunnon aikataulunäyttöä pystyy vaivatta lukemaan kävellessä ja aika kaukaakin.
> 
> Tässä kuva Tallinnan pääbussiterminaalin yhdestä näytöstä: http://www.data-display.com/file/ima...e-displays.jpg
> 
> Vaikka olisiko Tikkurilassa ja Martinlaaksossa vielä isommatkin näytöt? Niitä kuitenkin katsotaan ulkona ja siis kauempaa.


Se näyttö on leveydeltään samaa luokkaa kuin tavallinen asuinhuoneiston sisäinen ovi ja korkeudeltaan ehkä 2/3 kyseisenlaisen oven korkeudesta. Näyttö on eri värinen kuin ympäristönsä. Näytöt on sijoitettu matkustajien silmien korkeudelle ja sellaisiin paikkoihin, että saapuessaan Elielinaukiolle mistä tahansa neljästä mahdollisesta suunnasta, päätyy suoraan tuollaisen kyltin eteen. Tultaessa Espoon junilta kävelyreitti on mahdollista valita siten, että se kulkee aivan tuollaisen näytön editse aiheuttamatta kiertoa. Tultaessa muilta junilta kiertoa tulee melko täsmälleen 50 metriä (mitattu vertaamalla matkaa suoraan aseman ovelta postitalon kulmalle matkaan aseman ovelta Vltavan ympäri postitalon kulmalle). Tietysti Elielinaukiolta lähtee busseja osapuilleen joka toisella minuutilla, eli oikeasti ei ole koskaan tarvetta kävellä katsastamaan tuota näyttöä ja jatkaa matkaa Lasipalatsille. Bussien välinen vuoroväli Elielinaukiolla on lyhyempi kuin ratikoiden välinen vuoroväli Lasipalatsilla, eli jatkamalla matkaansa tilannettaan saa keskimäärin huononnettua.

----------


## petteri

> Se näyttö on leveydeltään samaa luokkaa kuin tavallinen asuinhuoneiston sisäinen ovi ja korkeudeltaan ehkä 2/3 kyseisenlaisen oven korkeudesta. Näyttö on eri värinen kuin ympäristönsä. Näytöt on sijoitettu matkustajien silmien korkeudelle ja sellaisiin paikkoihin, että saapuessaan Elielinaukiolle mistä tahansa neljästä mahdollisesta suunnasta, päätyy suoraan tuollaisen kyltin eteen.


Kyllähän se pieni on, jos on mitoiltaan vaikka 80 cm x 150 cm. Esimerkiksi korkeammalla oleva 2,5m x 5 m kahteen suuntaan näyttävä infotaulu erottuisi jo kunnolla ulkonakin ja sitä voisi lukea kauempaakin kävellessä. Kyse on sentään yhdestä pääbussiterminaalista. Tämä koskee myös Rautatientoria.

Ainakin minusta Martinlaakson junasta tullessa en havaitse Elielinaukion itäreunaa kävellessäni mitään näyttöjä, ei ratikoita (Kaivokatu ja Lasipalatsi) eikä busseja. Aikataulujen pitäisi olla yhden vilkaisun päässä, vähän kuten juna-aikataulut ovat tolpassa isolla fontilla kun kävelee metrolta Martinlaakson junaa kohti. Vai onko niin, ettei busseihin halutakaan matkustajia?

----------


## Nak

> Kyllähän se pieni on, jos on mitoiltaan vaikka 80 cm x 150 cm. Esimerkiksi korkeammalla oleva 2,5m x 5 m kahteen suuntaan näyttävä infotaulu erottuisi jo kunnolla ulkonakin. Kyse on sentään yhdestä pääbussiterminaalista. Tämä koskee myös Rautatientoria.


Olen samaa mieltä kanssasi että tikkurilan ja martinlaakson (myyrmäessäkin on muistaakseni samanlainen) aikataulunäytöt ovat vailla vertaansa. Ja elielin ja varsinkin Rautatientorin aikataulunäytöt ovat suorastaan vitsit niihin verrattuna, puhumattakaan kampin maanpäällisen terminaalin tarjonnasta  :Very Happy: 

Mutta toisaalta lisääkö tieto tuskaa, jos näet kaivokadulle asti oman bussisi lähtevän juuri nyt etkä ehdi siihen millään  :Wink:   :Very Happy:

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Se jäi nopean vaihdon yhteydessä vielä selvittämättä miten ihmeessä löytäisin Leppävaarassa oikean linjan pysäkin oikeaan aikaan matkalla toiseen suuntaan.


Aavistukseni oli oikea. Ei ollut helppo löytää oikeaa linjaa. Siellä on kyllä näyttö, jossa seuraavat lähtevät vuorot ja niiden laiturit. Jopa pysäkissä luki suuntana Turuntie. Mutta ilmeisesti esim. kaikki linjat 21-29 eivät mene Karanristiin. Näin ainakin linjan 22 kuljettajan mukaan. Päädyin tuurilla linjalle 26, jonka kuljettajakaan ei osannut täysin vastata kysymykseen, vaikka olikin avulias muuten. Hyppäsin kyytiin ja seurasin iPadin karttasovelluksella etenemistä, ajatellen että jos menee kokonaan väärään suuntaan, hyppään pois. Matkan varrella sivuutimme mm. sellaisia maamerkkejä kuin Karakallion ostari. Osasin kuin osasinkin kartalla etenevän pisteen perusteella arvata milloin oikea pysäkki on seuraavana.

Pääsin siis perille, mutta jännittävä reissu oli. Ei tarvitsisi kyllä välttämättä olla. Kuinka moni oikeasti viitsii tällaista ellei ole pakko? Auto on niin helppo ohjata suoraan kohteeseen.

----------


## Nak

> Aavistukseni oli oikea. Ei ollut helppo löytää oikeaa linjaa. Siellä on kyllä näyttö, jossa seuraavat lähtevät vuorot ja niiden laiturit. Jopa pysäkissä luki suuntana Turuntie. Mutta ilmeisesti esim. kaikki linjat 21-29 eivät mene Karanristiin. Näin ainakin linjan 22 kuljettajan mukaan. Päädyin tuurilla linjalle 26, jonka kuljettajakaan ei osannut täysin vastata kysymykseen, vaikka olikin avulias muuten. Hyppäsin kyytiin ja seurasin iPadin karttasovelluksella etenemistä, ajatellen että jos menee kokonaan väärään suuntaan, hyppään pois. Matkan varrella sivuutimme mm. sellaisia maamerkkejä kuin Karakallion ostari. Osasin kuin osasinkin kartalla etenevän pisteen perusteella arvata milloin oikea pysäkki on seuraavana.
> 
> Pääsin siis perille, mutta jännittävä reissu oli. Ei tarvitsisi kyllä välttämättä olla. Kuinka moni oikeasti viitsii tällaista ellei ole pakko? Auto on niin helppo ohjata suoraan kohteeseen.



Karanristiin ulkomuistista menevät 3, 5, 21, 24 (ei T) 26, 27, 28, 29, 35, ja 51. Näistä 3, 5, 21, 24, 27V, 28, 29 ja 51 menevät suoraan käymättä karakalliossa

----------


## Sami Koskinen

> Sen kanssa tai sen vaihtoehtona voisi ajatella että samaa väylää käyttävät bussit lähtisivät aina samasta pysäkkilaiturista. Ja tarvitseeko niiden siinä välttämättä seisoa koko odottamassa ajan kunhan lähtiessään ajavat sen kautta? Näin osaisi ainakin oikean suunnan bussiin ja luontevasti myös ensimmäiseen sellaiseen.


Nythän HSL:ssä on vihdoin herätty tähän. Vanha hyvä tapahan on ollut seutulinjojen ja Helsingin sisäisten jakaminen eri pysäkeille. Selvää on, että tavasta on tullut rasite jo sisäisen lipun alkaessa kelvata seutubusseissa.

Esimerkiksi Puotinharjun landen suunnan pysäkkien linjat on jaettu uudelleen suunnilleen siten, että Malmi ja Kontula (pohjoisen suunta) ovat erillään Vartioharjun (koillisen) suuntaisista linjoista.

----------


## Dakkus

Osaltaan tätä helpottaisi, jos kaikissa busseissa olisi pysäkkinäytöt ja mielellään -kuulutuksetkin. Berliinissä oli mahtavaa matkustaa tuntemattomiinkin paikkoihin, kun paikallisen reittioppaan antamat vaihtopaikat oli tunnistettavissa yksinkertaisesti pysäkkinäyttöä töllistelemällä. Ei tarvinnut yrittää kartasta opetella itselle tuntemattoman alueen maamerkkejä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Hyppäsin kyytiin ja seurasin iPadin karttasovelluksella etenemistä, -- Pääsin siis perille, mutta jännittävä reissu oli. Ei tarvitsisi kyllä välttämättä olla. Kuinka moni oikeasti viitsii tällaista ellei ole pakko?


No ainakin teit nyt tästä esimerkistä tavattoman vaikean, kun et vain käyttänyt Reittiopasta Leppävaaran terminaalilta. Se ei toki päde välttämättä yleiseen tapaukseen, mutta sinun tapaukseesi kyllä. ReittiGPS-appi, jonka saa ainakin iOS:lle, on tavattoman kätevä. Jos reissaa usein tiettyä väliä, laittaa sinne vain paikat muistiin. Tässä tapauksessa pysäkit Leppävaara (VR) ja Karanristi. Sitten vain junassa ottaa suuntimat noiden välille ja valitsee ekan vaihtoehdon, johon ehtii. Näin itsekin teen mennessäni Tikkurilan suuntaan. Kotoa lähtiessäni haen reitin kotoa määränpäähän, mutta valitsen aina nopean junayhteyden Tikkurilaan. Sitten Tikkurilassa katson vielä uudelleen, menisikö joku muukin bussi vielä määränpäähäni (joka on vielä sellainen, johon menee monta linjaa aika lähelle, mutta vain harva ihan viereiselle pysäkille).

----------


## sub

> Pääsin siis perille, mutta jännittävä reissu oli. Ei tarvitsisi kyllä välttämättä olla. Kuinka moni oikeasti viitsii tällaista ellei ole pakko? Auto on niin helppo ohjata suoraan kohteeseen.


Täytyy kyllä sanoa, että saat bussilla matkustamisen vaikuttamaan aika eksoottiselta rakettitieteeltä. Ei se nyt aivan mahdottoman hankalaa ole ilman omia teknisiä apuvälineitäkään. Etenkin kotimaassa missä kieli ja bussien toimintalogiikka on varmasti aika monelle, etenkin joukkoliikenteestä kiinnostuneelle :Wink: , varsin tuttua, niin bussilla pääsee vieraassakin paikassa yleensä suhteellisen vaivattomasti haluamaansa paikkaan.

----------


## aki

> Ei se nyt aivan mahdottoman hankalaa ole ilman omia teknisiä apuvälineitäkään. Etenkin kotimaassa missä kieli ja bussien toimintalogiikka on varmasti aika monelle, etenkin joukkoliikenteestä kiinnostuneelle, varsin tuttua, niin bussilla pääsee vieraassakin paikassa yleensä suhteellisen vaivattomasti haluamaansa paikkaan.


Ja kyllä kuljettajallakin pitäisi sen verran olla paikallistuntemusta että osaa kysyttäessä neuvoa jäämään pois oikealla pysäkillä, harmi vain että nykyään siihen ei voi enää aina luottaa :Mad:  Sellaisiakin kuskeja olen tavannut jotka eivät edes tiedä reittikatujensa nimiä joita ajavat.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Täytyy kyllä sanoa, että saat bussilla matkustamisen vaikuttamaan aika eksoottiselta rakettitieteeltä. Ei se nyt aivan mahdottoman hankalaa ole ilman omia teknisiä apuvälineitäkään. Etenkin kotimaassa missä kieli ja bussien toimintalogiikka on varmasti aika monelle, etenkin joukkoliikenteestä kiinnostuneelle, varsin tuttua, niin bussilla pääsee vieraassakin paikassa yleensä suhteellisen vaivattomasti haluamaansa paikkaan.


Olen matkustanut erilaisilla joukkoliikennevälineillä aika monessa maassa ja kaupungissa. Harvassa paikassa on yhtä epävarma olo kuin suomalaisessa bussissa. Suomessa ei välitetä infota mistään kunnolla, kun ajatellaan että kyllä ihmiset tietävät kuitenkin. Mutta kun eivät tiedä elleivät ole vakikulkijoita.

Juttelin yhden paikallisen, Leppävaarassa asuvan ihmisen kanssa. Hänenkin mukaansa matka Karanrististä Leppävaaraan on helppo, mutta päinvastoin on aika vaikea tietää mihin bussiin nousta. Vastaa hyvin omaa kokemustani.

Joukkoliikenneharrastajan ei kannata pitää itseään benchmarkina saati otaksua että kaikki muutkin ovat joukkoliikenneharrastajia. Bussilla matkustaminen on helppoa, jos tekee sitä koko ajan ja mielellään samassa paikassa. Pystymetsästä tulevalle se on vaikeaa. Näin ei houkutella ikinä uusia matkustajia.

Tässä keskustelussa on muuten noussut monta mielenkiintoista näkökulmaa esille. Jos verrataan tätä pyrkimystäni selvittää joukkoliikenteen tilaa siihen että kyselisin auton toimintaperiaatetta niin vastaavuudet olisivat - vähän karrikoiden - tällaisia:

Reitti-GPS:n kannattajat kertoisivat että kannattaa vain hypätä rattiin ja seurata liikennemerkkejä.Reittioppaan kannattajat kertoisivat että kannattaa purkaa auto osiin ja katsoa mitä se on syönyt.Matka-aikakartan kannattajat kertoisivat auton suorituskykymittausten tuloksia.Selkeän linjadiagrammin kannattajat kertoisivat mikä on auton toimintaperiaate, sen osien suhde toisiinsa.   :Wink:

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Reitti-GPS:n kannattajat kertoisivat että kannattaa vain hypätä rattiin ja seurata liikennemerkkejä.Reittioppaan kannattajat kertoisivat että kannattaa purkaa auto osiin ja katsoa mitä se on syönyt.Matka-aikakartan kannattajat kertoisivat auton suorituskykymittausten tuloksia.Selkeän linjadiagrammin kannattajat kertoisivat mikä on auton toimintaperiaate, sen osien suhde toisiinsa.


No ei tuo nyt ihan noin mene. ReittiGPS:n kannattajana sanoisin, että hyppää rattiin ja kuuntele navigaattoria. Aika yleistä nykypäivänä. Lienee lisännyt autoilun suosiota. Liikennemerkkien seuraamien on kuin sanoisi, että katso pysäkkikilpiä ja bussien määränpäätekstejä.

Reittioppaan kannattajat taas ovat ihan sama asia. Jos kuitenkin tarkoitat, että tutustutaan eri reittivariaatioihin etukäteen, niin se on vähän kuin käyttäisi Google Mapsia etukäteen reittisuunnitteluun.

Matka-aikakarttaa tuskin kukaan kannatti varsinaisena työkaluna, vaan vain pohjana jatkokehittelyyn.

En toki sano, että kaikki on niin hyvin kuin vain voi olla. Edelleenkin haluaisin kuulla, miten nämä asiat sinusta pitäisi järjestää. Ja ulkomaisia esimerkkejä siitä, miten asiat on järjestetty paremmin. Kuitenkin huomioiden, että esimerkkisikin on suhteellisesti aika syrjäseutua, ja siihen vaikuttaa paljon Keski- ja Pohjois-Espoon hajanainen kaupunkirakenne, jota ei noin vain yhtäkkiä korjata. Eikä Turuntie ole Espoossa mikään valtaväylä paitsi ehkä läpikulkuliikenteelle. Sen varrella on aika vähän mitään kiinnostavaa ja ihmisiä vetävää. Varmaan vähän sama kuin kysymys että miten käyttää Teiskon busseja ilman aikatauluja ja tietämättä Teiskon paikannimistä mitään (vaikken Teiskon busseista mitään varsinaisesti tiedäkään).

Minusta ei siis kannata syyttää huonosti järjestettyä joukkoliikennettä, jos kaupunkirakenne on niin huono kuin se on.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> No ei tuo nyt ihan noin mene. ReittiGPS:n kannattajana sanoisin, että hyppää rattiin ja kuuntele navigaattoria. Aika yleistä nykypäivänä. Lienee lisännyt autoilun suosiota. Liikennemerkkien seuraamien on kuin sanoisi, että katso pysäkkikilpiä ja bussien määränpäätekstejä.
> 
> Reittioppaan kannattajat taas ovat ihan sama asia. Jos kuitenkin tarkoitat, että tutustutaan eri reittivariaatioihin etukäteen, niin se on vähän kuin käyttäisi Google Mapsia etukäteen reittisuunnitteluun.
> 
> Matka-aikakarttaa tuskin kukaan kannatti varsinaisena työkaluna, vaan vain pohjana jatkokehittelyyn.


Kyseessä oli kieltämättä aika kepeä heitto, tarkoituksena hahmotella vähän millaisia erot voisivat olla toisella elämänalueella. Ei kannata ottaa liian vakavasti. Ja joo, ei ehdottanut, mutta mielenkiintoinen kartta kumminkin.




> En toki sano, että kaikki on niin hyvin kuin vain voi olla. Edelleenkin haluaisin kuulla, miten nämä asiat sinusta pitäisi järjestää. Ja ulkomaisia esimerkkejä siitä, miten asiat on järjestetty paremmin. Kuitenkin huomioiden, että esimerkkisikin on suhteellisesti aika syrjäseutua, ja siihen vaikuttaa paljon Keski- ja Pohjois-Espoon hajanainen kaupunkirakenne, jota ei noin vain yhtäkkiä korjata. Eikä Turuntie ole Espoossa mikään valtaväylä paitsi ehkä läpikulkuliikenteelle. Sen varrella on aika vähän mitään kiinnostavaa ja ihmisiä vetävää. Varmaan vähän sama kuin kysymys että miten käyttää Teiskon busseja ilman aikatauluja ja tietämättä Teiskon paikannimistä mitään (vaikken Teiskon busseista mitään varsinaisesti tiedäkään).
> 
> Minusta ei siis kannata syyttää huonosti järjestettyä joukkoliikennettä, jos kaupunkirakenne on niin huono kuin se on.


Enpä osaa sanoa onko ongelma pelkästään kaupunkirakenteellinen. Tampereellakin on onnistuttu sotkemaan asioita ihan kiitettävästi, vaikka kaupunkirakenne on terveempi kuin Espoossa. Puhumattakaan eräistä Tampereen naapurikunnista. Kieltämättä hajanainen kaupunkirakenne pahentaa ongelmaa.

En kyllä pitäisi Turuntien ympäristöä ihan syrjäseutuna. Karakallio näytti isolta asuinalueelta ja työpaikkojakin Turuntien vaikutuspiirissä lienee tuhansia. Ei ihan verrannollinen Teiskoon, joka on aitoa maaseutua, ja jonka joukkoliikenne tarkoittaa muistaakseni yhdellä numerolla kuvattavaa vuorotarjontaa per päivä ja linja.

Yritän kuumeisesti miettiä mikä voisi olla sopiva ulkomainen vertailukohta, mutta niitä on vaikea löytää. Espoonkaan kokoluokan kaupungeissa ei tyypillisesti ole paljon sellaisia, joissa joukkoliikenne painottuu yhtä voimakkaasti busseihin. Mutta sanotaan nyt vaikka niin, että Pariisissakin on helpompi kulkea bussilla, kun on selkeähkö värikoodattu linjakartta. Myös esikaupunkilinjat näyttävät olevat selkeämmin profiloituja kuin Suomessa. Linjoilla on ainakin eräiden havaintojeni mukaan kunnollinen vuorotarjonta niin että riittää kun selvittää yhden linjan joka kulkee haluttujen pisteiden välillä. Ei ole tarvis selvittää parinkymmenen linjanumeron reittejä ja/tai aikatauluja, jotta löytää ajanhetkeen sopivimman vuoron. Eikä tarvitse aikataulukirjaa, jos vuoroväli on kerrottu. Bussissa sisällä on Ranskassa jo takavuosina usein ollut linjadiagrammi pysäkkinimineen katossa olevassa telineessä. Ja nykyään ainakin Pariisissa on myös pysäkin nimen näyttävä näyttötaulu (kuten Espoossa ja Tampereellakin). Pariisissa bussi ei vaikuta ajavan tuhatta ja sataa pysäkkien ohi vaan ainakin kaupungissa lähes pysähtyy joka pysäkillä, joten pelko missata ohi kaasuttava bussi on minimaalisen pieni. Bussien päätepysäkkejä ei ole myöskään koottu isoiksi hankaliksi kentiksi keskellä kaupunkia vaan linjat vain tekevät lenkin keskustassa, jos eivät ole heilureita. Ja tietty raideliikenteestäkin voi ottaa oppia: kyllä samoja periaatteita voi soveltuvin osin soveltaa myös bussiliikenteeseen.

Mutta vedetään tämä yhteen niin ettei minulla ole täysin valmista mallia, joka olisi välittömästi sovellettavissa suoraan Espooseen. Olen kuitenkin varma, että nykyistä parempaan on mahdollista päästä. Linjastoa pitäisi yksinkertaistaa ja tehdä runkilinjoja. Ja ne pitäisi näyttää selkeällä karttadiagrammilla, josta voisi suoraan karsia pois marginaaliset täydentävät linjat. Tämä ei ole ihmeresepti vaan pitkäjänteistä puurtamista kohti tavoitetta.

----------


## Dakkus

Ensinnäkin, olen samaa mieltä siitä, että matkustajainformaatio on HSL-alueella retuperällä.

Tässä tilanteessa kuitenkin näyt haluavan toimia niin kuin toimittiin aikana ennen Reittiopasta. Miksi et siis toimi? Voit kävellä HSL:n toimistoon (jonka sijainnin saat tietää esim. Helsingin päärautatieaseman lipunmyynnistä) ja pyytää sieltä mukaan reittikartan ja aikataulukirjan. Samaiset reittikartat löytyvät myös pysäkeiltä, mukaanlukien Leppävaaran terminaalin pysäkit.
Reittikartasta voi sitten katsoa, minkälaisia linjanumeroita näkyy määränpään lähellä ja minkälaisia Leppävaarassa, niin saa linjat selville.

Aikataulukirjasta näkee kätevästi bussien lähtöajat ja samalla toki vuorovälinkin ja sen pohjalta voi päätellä, millainen tarjonta on. Tällä tavalla pärjättiin satakunta vuotta, miksei pärjättäisi enää nykyään? Kai nyt turistit karttaa osaavat lukea?

Vaatimustason toki pitäisi olla jotain enemmän kuin vain pärjääminen.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> En kyllä pitäisi Turuntien ympäristöä ihan syrjäseutuna. Karakallio näytti isolta asuinalueelta ja työpaikkojakin Turuntien vaikutuspiirissä lienee tuhansia.


Ei ihan syrjäseutua, mutta heti sen ulkopuolella on. Ja vaikka asukkaita riittäisi, ne eivät ole ihan sitä ominta joukkoliikenteen kohderyhmää. Ja joukkoliikenneyhteydet ovat toisaalta kokonaisuutena aika vähän houkuttelevat. Ja siksi siellä spagetti niitä kerran tunnissa meneviä maaseutulinjoja. Vaikka Turuntie itsessään riittäisi yhdelle usein kulkevalle bussille, se on kuitenkin niin harvaa, ettei se riitä sekä runkolinjalle että maaseutulinjoille. Siis nykyisellään. Kehittäminenhän on alkamassa.

En siis verrannut Turuntietä Teiskoon, vaan ennemminkin alueeseen, joka on matkan varrella Teiskoon ja jota pitää palvella pelkillä Teiskon busseilla. Siis että Turuntieltä pohjoiseen Espoossa kyllä käytännössä alkaa Teisko.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:39 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:36 ----------




> Reittikartasta voi sitten katsoa, minkälaisia linjanumeroita näkyy määränpään lähellä ja minkälaisia Leppävaarassa, niin saa linjat selville.


Reittikartta ei toki kerro yhteyden tiheydestä ja laatutasosta mitään, kuten Jani jossain aikaisemmin mielestäni sanoi. Mutta tässä tapauksessa se ei juuri auta, koska nuo Turuntien bussilinjat pitäisi kaikki ränkätä huonoimmalle tasolla (paitsi että ovat sentään kokopäivälinjoja, eivät ruuhkalinjoja). Se ei siis antaisi vielä mielestäni oikeata informaatiota siitä, miten helposti sinne kuitenkin pääsee. Se saattaisi helposti harhauttaa juuri tuohon Keran asemalta kävelyyn, mikä mielestäni ei ole järkevä vaihtoehto kuitenkaan, ainakaan kovin usein. Koska tarjonta on juuri tuollaista erilaisen profiilin linjojen kasaa, sinne saattaa muodostua tarjontaa aukkoja. Näitä on kovin vaikea saada selville muuten kuin Reittioppaalla.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:44 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:36 ----------




> Linjoilla on ainakin eräiden havaintojeni mukaan kunnollinen vuorotarjonta niin että riittää kun selvittää yhden linjan joka kulkee haluttujen pisteiden välillä.


Ja tämä on juuri se ongelma, jota on monessa paikassa HSL-seudulla vaikea ratkaista ainakaan subventioastetta korottamatta. Runkolinjoja on kyllä tulossa, mutta silti niiden ulkopuolelle jää paljon alueita, joihin voidaan tarjota korkeintaan kaksi bussia tunnissa. Tai jos painotetaan runkolinjatarjontaa, täytyy lisätä vaihtojen määrää. Edelleenkin sanon siis, että juuri kaupunkirakenteen hajautuminen on syyllinen siihen, ettei runkolinjatarjontaa ole järjestetty. Varsinkin Espoossa ja Vantaalla. Helsingissähän asiat ovat merkittävästi paremmin, niin metron liityntäliikenteessä kuin pidemmissä sisäisissä linjoissa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tässä tilanteessa kuitenkin näyt haluavan toimia niin kuin toimittiin aikana ennen Reittiopasta. Miksi et siis toimi? Voit kävellä HSL:n toimistoon (jonka sijainnin saat tietää esim. Helsingin päärautatieaseman lipunmyynnistä) ja pyytää sieltä mukaan reittikartan ja aikataulukirjan. Samaiset reittikartat löytyvät myös pysäkeiltä, mukaanlukien Leppävaaran terminaalin pysäkit.
> Reittikartasta voi sitten katsoa, minkälaisia linjanumeroita näkyy määränpään lähellä ja minkälaisia Leppävaarassa, niin saa linjat selville.
> 
> Aikataulukirjasta näkee kätevästi bussien lähtöajat ja samalla toki vuorovälinkin ja sen pohjalta voi päätellä, millainen tarjonta on. Tällä tavalla pärjättiin satakunta vuotta, miksei pärjättäisi enää nykyään? Kai nyt turistit karttaa osaavat lukea?


Itse asiassa tein juuri näin, mutta eihän se kauheasti auta. Parinkymmenen linjan aikatauluja ei jaksa selata ellei ole intohimoinen harrastaja ja ellei ole supermuistia. Eihän sitä linjalitaniaa edes muista ulkoa.

Täysin satunnaiselle kulkijalle on vaikea keksiä muuta apua kuin koko systeemin selkeyttämisen. Mutta toistuvalle puolisatunnaiselle kulkijalle voisi olla apua, jos reittioppaasta voisi tulostaa kahden pisteen kautta kulkevien linjojen yhteisaikataulun koko päiväksi. Tällainen on muistini mukaan mahdollista ainakin Kööpenhaminassa. Jäljelle jää vielä ongelma miten löytää oikeaan bussilaituriin Leppävaarassa, mutta se on ehkä ratkaistavissa tai sitten sen kanssa voi jotenkin elää jos on lista sopivista lähtevistä vuoroista aikajärjestyksessä.

----------


## 339-DF

Vanhaan hyvään aikaan HKL julkaisi linjakartan, jonka keskustapuolella oli 1:20 000 kartta ja esikaupunkipuolella 1:40 000 kartta. Siinä näytettiin kaikki ratikka- ja bussilinjat sekä niiden pysäkit. Kartassa oli myös taulukko, jossa linjat oli lueteltu ja niistä oli kerrottu liikennöintiajat sekä vuorovälit eri aikoina (ruuhka, päivä, lauantai jne). Tällaiselle olisi varmaan kysyntää sekä paperilla että pdf-muodossa.

HSL julkaisee myös jonkinlaista Helsingin linjakarttaa, mutta vanhaa siinä on enää oikeastaan mittakaavat. Linjaluettelot ja nuo tärkeät liikennöintiajat ja vuorovälit puuttuvat kokonaan, mikä on etenkin bussipuolella harmi. Mistään ei voi tietää, kulkeeko linja 5 min välein aamuvarhaisesta yömyöhään vai onko sillä päivän aikana vaan muutamia yksittäisiä lähtöjä. Pysäkit on teoriassa merkitty karttaan, käytännössä niistä liian moni on väärässä paikassa tai puuttuu kokonaan. Ratikkakarttoja on peräti kaksi, en tiedä mistä se johtuu. Niistä graafinen kartta on harvinaisen sekavan näköinen ja sen tilalle mahtuisi hyvin linjainformaatiota. Kaipa jotain linjakarttoja on naapurikaupungeistakin olemassa, mutta mitä niistä selviää, en tiedä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kaipa jotain linjakarttoja on naapurikaupungeistakin olemassa, mutta mitä niistä selviää, en tiedä.


Itse asiassa Espoo/Vantaa-linjakartasta näkee jopa pysäkkien nimet, mikä on suuri plussa verrattuna vaikka Tampereeseen, missä nimiä ei ole kartassa, ja luonnossakin nimeäminen on historiallisesti ollut sekavaa: eri nimi eri suuntaan jne. Mutta ei se silti yksistään riitä.

----------


## Dakkus

> Itse asiassa tein juuri näin, mutta eihän se kauheasti auta. Parinkymmenen linjan aikatauluja ei jaksa selata ellei ole intohimoinen harrastaja ja ellei ole supermuistia. Eihän sitä linjalitaniaa edes muista ulkoa.


Eihän sun tarvitse osata kaikkia aikatauluja ulkoa, vaan todeta että "Näihin kellonaikoihin joutuu odottamaan vain vähän aikaa seuraavan bussin tuloa, näihin toisiin kellonaikoihin kohtalaisesti ja näihin kolmansiin vieläkin kohtalaisesti."
Aikatauluista näkee silmämääräisesti, milloin liikennettä on paljon ja milloin vähän.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Mutta toistuvalle puolisatunnaiselle kulkijalle voisi olla apua, jos reittioppaasta voisi tulostaa kahden pisteen kautta kulkevien linjojen yhteisaikataulun koko päiväksi. Tällainen on muistini mukaan mahdollista ainakin Kööpenhaminassa. Jäljelle jää vielä ongelma miten löytää oikeaan bussilaituriin Leppävaarassa, mutta se on ehkä ratkaistavissa tai sitten sen kanssa voi jotenkin elää jos on lista sopivista lähtevistä vuoroista aikajärjestyksessä.


Suoraan Reittioppaasta näitä ei saa, mutta pysäkkiaikataulupalvelussa voi tehdä linjapoiminnan yksittäisen pysäkin (ja joidenkin terminaalien) linjoille, jolloin saa omaan aikatauluun juuri haluamansa linjat. Leppävaaran aseman kooste löytyy terminaalien koosteista, ja sillekin voi poiminnan tehdä. Laituri löytyy kyllä, kun kaikki siihen suuntaan lähtevien bussien laiturit on samalla puolella terminaalia, ja pysäkkikopin päällä on linjojen numerot kerrottu. Karanristin pysäkille poiminta on myös helppo tehdä.

Ei täysin yksinkertaista ja vaatii asiantuntemusta, mutta näkemällä vaivaa kerran voi mukanaan pitää aikatauluja vähän pidemmän aikaa. Myönnän auliisti, ettei näitä kovin innokkaasti missään mainosteta, enkä aina itsekään muista mahdollisuutta näitä omia aikatauluja tehdä. Joskus muinoin pidin laminoitua paperilappua taskussa, nykyään nuo on puhelimessa PDF:nä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Suoraan Reittioppaasta näitä ei saa, mutta pysäkkiaikataulupalvelussa voi tehdä linjapoiminnan yksittäisen pysäkin (ja joidenkin terminaalien) linjoille, jolloin saa omaan aikatauluun juuri haluamansa linjat. Leppävaaran aseman kooste löytyy terminaalien koosteista, ja sillekin voi poiminnan tehdä. Laituri löytyy kyllä, kun kaikki siihen suuntaan lähtevien bussien laiturit on samalla puolella terminaalia, ja pysäkkikopin päällä on linjojen numerot kerrottu. Karanristin pysäkille poiminta on myös helppo tehdä.


Kiitoksia vinkistä, tämähän voisi jopa toimia. Täytyy katsella ajan kanssa huolella. Jos nappaa kokeeksi linjat 3, 5 ja 29T niin niistäkin näyttää kertyvän jo kohtuullinen tarjonta. Edelleen en voi kuin hämmästellä minkätasoinen tutkinto tarvittaisiin kaiken tämän hallitsemiseen. Taitaa autokoulun teoriatuntien määrä jäädä vähäisemmäksi, etenkin kun Tampereella, Turussa ja HSL-alueella pitää opetella kaikki erikseen eivätkä opit ole suoraan siirrettävissä vaikka jotain samankaltaisia elementtejä löytyy. Olisi markkinoinnilla töitä.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Hartsa

> Kun on menossa vieraaseen paikkaan pimeässä on ihan mukava katsella vaan puhelimen ruudulta missä mennään ja joko tullaan oikealle pysäkille ja pysäkiltä sitten vielä navigaattori ohjaa oikeaan osoitteeseen.


Tänään bussissa mietin että miksei puhelimen navigaattorissa ole merkitty bussipysäkkejä. Älypuhelimissa on usein navigaattori ja puhelin on mukana myös muulloin kuin henkilöautolla liikuttaessa. Avasin Lumia 800 puhelimen navigaattorin ja mietin että kartassa voisi olla pysäkit merkitty esimerkiksi keltaisella ja sinisellä pisteellä. Voi tietysti olla ettei ominaisuudelle olisi riittävästi kysyntää. Saattaa olla että useimmat autottomat kulkevat samaa reittiä ja melko harvoin käyvät vieraalla paikkakunnalla tai toisessa kaupunginosassa.

----------


## mv

> Tänään bussissa mietin että miksei puhelimen navigaattorissa ole merkitty bussipysäkkejä. Älypuhelimissa on usein navigaattori ja puhelin on mukana myös muulloin kuin henkilöautolla liikuttaessa. Avasin Lumia 800 puhelimen navigaattorin ja mietin että kartassa voisi olla pysäkit merkitty esimerkiksi keltaisella ja sinisellä pisteellä. Voi tietysti olla ettei ominaisuudelle olisi riittävästi kysyntää. Saattaa olla että useimmat autottomat kulkevat samaa reittiä ja melko harvoin käyvät vieraalla paikkakunnalla tai toisessa kaupunginosassa.


Google Mapsissa on sekä pysäkit että aikataulut, tiedontuottajana HSL. On siellä myös ruuhkatiedot, ne tulevat Destialta.

----------

